# New boat 2020 24 footer!



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

It was a long 5-month wait but the brand new 2020 G3 Sportsman 2400 Marnie edition is here. It's the first all-white 2400 ever casted, and the first Sportsman made for the saltwater, thanks to my inputs, you're welcome. 

It features a front 25 gallon live well and a rear 70 gallon well for plenty of bait and fish storage. It's powered by a 250hp Super High Output Yamaha easily pushing the boat over 60 mph. 

On the bow is a 112lb thrust 36-volt Riptide trolling motor, love that spot lock!. The fish finder is the new Lowrance Live HDS unit. On the engine, I've added a Jack plate for cruising the flats in super shallow water. 

The bow has a huge platform that I'll be rigging up for flounder gigging.

The boat is rigged and ready to fish, I've already done 5 trips with it and dang is it an efficient killing machine. It's the perfect Multi-species boat.

If you wanna go give me call, let's go fishing.
850-208-4667
www.cathunters.net


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

dang nice looking boat, roomy too. curious as to which fish finder you went with?


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

CurDog said:


> dang nice looking boat, roomy too. curious as to which fish finder you went with?


HDS Live


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Sweet, thanks


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hows the walleye fishing been?


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

stevenattsu said:


> Hows the walleye fishing been?


Pretty good. Keeps me busy


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> It's the first all-white 2400 ever casted, and the first Sportsman made for the saltwater, thanks to my inputs, you're welcome.


:thumbsup:


----------

